# So bored!



## The Mutant (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm sitting here, waiting for my order to arrive from Schwerter, and I'm going insane with boredom I think.

I can't go anywhere or do anything, because the parcel is supposed to be delivered to the door, and I have to sign for it. If I'm unlucky, it'll turn out the delivery guy has skipped doing the delivery, so I'll have to pick it up at the postal service place tomorrow. I've been looking forward to this order and am all geared to repot and inspect the plants, but with nothing to do...

I run and look out the window as soon as I hear something sounding like a car door slamming. I'm getting some exercise at least. :wink:


----------



## Paphman910 (Jun 12, 2013)

Miss Mutant! Hope it comes in soon!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 12, 2013)

Pathetic. Dust off the plants or play w/ the kitty, do a drawing... I wish I had time to wait for anything. Sounds like you need more plant! oke:


----------



## The Mutant (Jun 12, 2013)

Paphman910 said:


> Miss Mutant! Hope it comes in soon!


It did, and holy moly, do I have a Phal. Formosa Rose now. I think it might eat humans, since it's part monster...

It's the biggest Phal I've ever had, and I'm so pleased with it. The Paph. Wössner Vietnam Star that acted as a travel companion, looks rather timid next to this monster.

Here they both are:

Phal. Formosa Rose:






Paph. Wössner Vietnam Star (love the dark, glossy foliage!):





The interesting thing is that they both have a leaf span of ca 60 cm or 23"-23" 1/2", but the Paph feels much smaller. 



NYEric said:


> Pathetic. Dust off the plants or play w/ the kitty, do a drawing... I wish I had time to wait for anything. Sounds like you need more plant! oke:


Ah, don't misunderstand, I DO have things to do, it's just that I have serious problems starting doing something, when I'm waiting for something else. I get extremely anxious...


----------



## NYEric (Jun 12, 2013)

We have an expression, "A watched pot never boils!". Go do something else.


----------



## Trithor (Jun 12, 2013)

Congratulations, the plants look great! The phal looks like a recent Taiwan import judging by the pot, and the paph looks simply great! I am jealous of you people all being able to purchase plants so easily, for us it requires major gymnastics and ballroom dancing, phytos , cites and a whole collection of import docs.


----------



## The Mutant (Jun 12, 2013)

NYEric said:


> We have an expression, "A watched pot never boils!". Go do something else.


I forgot to write this before; I did not appreciate being called pathetic, and as I stated in my previous post, I have a hard time to start doing something else, when I'm waiting for something. Or rather, when I am mentally geared up for something, like I was now (accept parcel, check plants, repot plants, etc.), especially when I don't know when it's supposed to happen or that things might not happen as I expected them to - then I get anxious. I got so anxious that my stomach started to hurt actually, but as soon as I got the plants and got on with my schedule, the anxiety and pain went away.

I have difficulties switching tasks in other words, or as it's also called; Asperger's syndrome. 



Trithor said:


> Congratulations, the plants look great! The phal looks like a recent Taiwan import judging by the pot, and the paph looks simply great! I am jealous of you people all being able to purchase plants so easily, for us it requires major gymnastics and ballroom dancing, phytos , cites and a whole collection of import docs.


I thought so to!  It was great opening the package, and have these guys meet me.

Yup, the Phal is a recent Taiwan import, it said so on their website (only for experienced growers etc. etc.), but so far, the recently imported Phals have done well with me. 

Not only did it look great, it had a decent root system with growing tips too, plus I think it might plan to bloom. There's a noticeable swelling below the newest leaf... Okay, the darn thing looks pregnant. :rollhappy: I now know for certain that my Delrosi isn't going to bloom, because I now know what sort of swelling I should keep my eyes open for.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Jun 12, 2013)

Both look shiny and healthy!


----------



## Trithor (Jun 12, 2013)

Your wholehearted devotion and application is admirable. I on the other hand have the attention span of a gnat. Everything in my surrounding remains unfinished, kind of gives me something to look forward to tomorrow, next week, next year ( frustrates the hell out of my family!)


----------



## NYEric (Jun 12, 2013)

The Mutant said:


> I forgot to write this before; I did not appreciate being called pathetic,
> I have difficulties switching tasks in other words, or as it's also called; Asperger's syndrome.



Sorry. ity: I didn't mean it personally. I know where you're coming from, my GF has anxiety attacks and can't even work.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 12, 2013)

You are truly addicted!!!


----------



## abax (Jun 13, 2013)

I know exactly what you mean Theresa. Waiting for orchids in the mail
drives me crazy. For one thing, one never knows what the hell the delivery
person will do around here and I have to be alert and ready to grab the
box before the delivery person throws it on the office porch in the sun. Our
property is gated and the P.O. people just won't open the damn gate and
drive through!!!


----------



## The Mutant (Jun 13, 2013)

I finally could pot the monster Phal after buying the right sized pots at the local florist shop. I also wiped the leaves with some lemon juice to get rid of the residual calcium spots, so now it's much greener and happier (I think it is anyway). 








Trithor said:


> Your wholehearted devotion and application is admirable. I on the other hand have the attention span of a gnat. Everything in my surrounding remains unfinished, kind of gives me something to look forward to tomorrow, next week, next year ( frustrates the hell out of my family!)


Haha! I only have an attention span when it's something I'm interested in, then I have too much instead. Things like eating, drinking, sleeping, all fall away when I'm "in the zone", or "hyper focused" as my occupational therapist calls it. The problem is that I get tired very easily, so I'm a master of never finishing anything too. I've started studying at the university several times, but have no degree, I've started writing books, drawing comics, drawings etc etc. that will never be finished. It's the story of my life. So, when I'm all geared up and ready to go, I HAVE to do it, otherwise it most probably won't be done at all. 

Now, after getting diagnosed with Asperger's syndrome, I hope to be able to actually finish something in my life (now I know why I have difficulties that other "normal" people don't, and might learn how to deal with them). It would be awesome to get a degree.  



NYEric said:


> Sorry. ity: I didn't mean it personally. I know where you're coming from, my GF has anxiety attacks and can't even work.


You're forgiven. 

I'm glad I don't have anxiety attacks. I had some when I was younger, but I've learned how to deal with them now, but it never was that bad. I know someone who do suffer from them though, and it's really crippling...



SlipperFan said:


> You are truly addicted!!!


I have absolutely no idea what you're talking about. It must be your imagination. :wink:

And I want more Paphs too, a Dollgoldi, maybe a Gloria Naugle (I already have two roth x parvi, so why not two more, right?), hokerae and more...



abax said:


> I know exactly what you mean Theresa. Waiting for orchids in the mail
> drives me crazy. For one thing, one never knows what the hell the delivery
> person will do around here and I have to be alert and ready to grab the
> box before the delivery person throws it on the office porch in the sun. Our
> ...


To be honest, I wish we could put a GPS on the packages, then we could follow them all the way to the door. It would remove the uncertainty and would only cost a small fortune I think.

It sound as if you have worse delivery personnel than we have. If they deliver, it's to the door and nowhere else. Or maybe that's just where I live...


----------



## NYEric (Jun 13, 2013)

The Mutant said:


> The problem is that I get tired very easily, so I'm a master of never finishing anything too. I've started studying at the university several times, but have no degree, I've started writing books, drawing comics, drawings etc etc. that will never be finished. It's the story of my life.


Sound like you need a collaborator, if you slow down the other person can help.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 13, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Sound like you need a collaborator, if you slow down the other person can help.


That's a good idea -- if it's the right person.


----------



## The Mutant (Jun 14, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Sound like you need a collaborator, if you slow down the other person can help.


Problem is that I'm very picky... I've thought about trying to get someone to do the inking and/or colouring if I start doing comics again, this to save some energy at least. But I could never leave the drawing to someone else, then it wouldn't be MY creation, right? Just my ideas... Maybe trying to write a script could be a way?


----------



## NYEric (Jun 14, 2013)

Collaborations on comic books happen all the time. Can you imagine Stan Lee without Jack Kirby!!!??!!!


----------

